# Large Enclosure - Feedback



## Disquiet (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello all!

I'm looking for some constructive feedback on my latest project: this is a 29G tall and will eventually house a communal _H. incei_ group. Any experienced members have any feedback on the tank? Sufficient cover/hides? Other thoughts? Obviously if everything goes as well as I'm hoping, future re-landscaping will be nearly impossible, so I'd like to get everything as it should be before introducing slings. The top hasn't been installed yet but is comprised of a section of cross-stitch hobby mesh (1/8") and a large glass door with a silicone hinge.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## tweakz (Oct 29, 2014)

If those leaves are real that's just asking for problems


----------



## Nich (Nov 3, 2014)

tweakz said:


> If those leaves are real that's just asking for problems


Depends on the leaves. If he grabbed them from a yard I agree. I use leaf litter for all of my terrariums, that along with decent controlled and cb microfauna keeps my tanks happy.


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 5, 2014)

Firstly, I'm a female   Secondly, I added springtails as well so the leaves breaking down has not been an issue--at this size, the slings are using the leaves as hides and seem to like them.  What I was _really_ concerned about was whether or not raising several small slings in such a large enclosure would be successful, i.e. would I be able to keep track of them and make sure they were each fed and watered?  Turns out they didn't venture far from where I originally released them and this species has a tendency to make its presence known with quite a bit of webbing anyway, so monitoring has been very easy.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Nov 5, 2014)

Disquiet said:


> this species has a tendency to make its presence known with quite a bit of webbing anyway, so monitoring has been very easy.  Thanks for the feedback!


No different to the big outdoors where they're from. Anyone saying "oh they can't find food" is making it up, have they actually experienced that or just read it on a forum. They will be fine and i'm sure they'll appreciate the extra space eventually.


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 5, 2014)

Bipolar Spider said:


> No different to the big outdoors where they're from. Anyone saying "oh they can't find food" is making it up, have they actually experienced that or just read it on a forum. They will be fine and i'm sure they'll appreciate the extra space eventually.


I totally agree! In nature they'd expand on one single burrow throughout their life, never venturing more than a few yards away--after seeing the good results here, I'm thinking it might be interesting to start a sling in a 10 gallon right from the get-go and see what happens.


----------



## Medusa (Nov 6, 2014)

How many slings do you have in there? I once considered a communal and decided against it. Might have to revisit...[emoji6]


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 6, 2014)

Medusa said:


> How many slings do you have in there? I once considered a communal and decided against it. Might have to revisit...[emoji6]


I have six in here and two kept separately as "backups." Hopefully I won't need them  Even individually this is a great species to keep, very fun to observe!


----------

